# Julian Draxler



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

centrocampista dello Shalke e della Nazionale Tedesca, classe 93, si parla benissimo di questo ragazzo


----------



## pennyhill (8 Marzo 2013)

Grande amico di _El Maestro_, giocavano insieme.  Draxler che è partito a fari spenti si sta comportando benissimo, _El Maestro_ è sparito.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Ha un gran futuro davanti sto ragazzo.Sabato scorsa se non sbaglio ha segnato una doppietta.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2013)

Bravissimo questo ragazzo, poco pubblicizzato però perchè in Germania c'è una generazione di talenti pazzesca.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Marzo 2013)

Uno dei miei preferiti, giocatore sublime...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Marzo 2013)

fantastico


----------



## rossovero (9 Marzo 2013)

in gol anche nel derby col dortmund


----------



## BB7 (13 Marzo 2013)

fortissimo


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

sportmediaset ha detto che siamo interessati


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sportmediaset ha detto che siamo interessati



Certo, costa più di Mario


----------



## 2515 (13 Marzo 2013)

Noi gli abbiamo dato Huntelaar che è il loro trascinatore, giochiamo la carta di riconoscenza visto che per quanto ha fatto ce lo hanno pagato poco. E poi non solo sportmediaset, Di Marzio ha detto che sul taccuino di Braida il suo nome è scritto a caratteri cubitali, parafrasando significa che ci interessa parecchio. Speriamo bene.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Marzo 2013)

non è pubblicizzatissimo vista anche la giovane età,il prezzo che dice sportmediaset ovvero 15-18 milioni mi sembra veritiero o quanto meno verosimile,ma non sperate che risolva da subito la situazione da solo,ma anche solo prendendolo sarebbe un colpaccio in prospettiva pauroso


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Questo in prospettivo è un fenomeno,ergo non lo prenderemo mai.


----------



## Brontolo (13 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Noi gli abbiamo dato Huntelaar che è il loro trascinatore, giochiamo la carta di riconoscenza visto che per quanto ha fatto ce lo hanno pagato poco. E poi non solo sportmediaset, Di Marzio ha detto che sul taccuino di Braida il suo nome è scritto a caratteri cubitali, parafrasando significa che ci interessa parecchio. Speriamo bene.



la riconoscenza però non è monetizzabile, purtroppo.


----------



## peppe75 (13 Marzo 2013)

invece io credo che il Milan ci ha messo qualcosa in più dei semplici occhi....dicono che Braida ha sottolineato in rosso sul suo taccuino il giocatore da prendere subito!
siate fiduciosi...la società ha cambiato registro...ed ora non abbiamo neanche grandi debiti...


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Marzo 2013)

ma il suo ruolo di preciso qual'è?


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma il suo ruolo di preciso qual'è?



E' un centrocampista offensivo, dietro alle punte può giocare ovunque. Talento sopraffino, ma destinato a rimanere in patria.


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un centrocampista offensivo, dietro alle punte può giocare ovunque. Talento sopraffino, ma destinato a rimanere in patria.



Dici? Per me nel giro di un paio di anni finisce al Real o in Inghilterra


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Certo un centrocampo con Verratti,Montolivo,Draxler,Boateng,Saponara e Kucka madò.....

Tanto è fantascienza.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

al posto di Verratti e Saponara(all'inizio non giocherà a centrocampo e forse non ci giocherà mai) mi andrebbero bene Jorginho e Strootman/Nainggolan,e anche draxler non lo vedo da subito nei tre di centrocampo,ripeto che bertolacci a pochi spiccioli come riserva va bene.

un centrocampo nei prossimi 2-3 anni formato da:Montolivo,Boateng,De Jong,Jorginho,Kucka,Strootman/Nainggolan,Bertolacci,Draxler forse Saponara e se mantiene le aspettative Cristante,entra di diritto nei 5 centrocampi migliori d'europa per qualità e quantità.
E se ci fosse la voglia di spendere qualche soldo,non lo vedo nemmeno irrealizzabile come detto in 2-3 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> al posto di Verratti e Saponara(all'inizio non giocherà a centrocampo e forse non ci giocherà mai) mi andrebbero bene Jorginho e Strootman/Nainggolan,e anche draxler non lo vedo da subito nei tre di centrocampo,ripeto che bertolacci a pochi spiccioli come riserva va bene.
> 
> un centrocampo nei prossimi 2-3 anni formato da:Montolivo,Boateng,De Jong,Jorginho,Kucka,Strootman/Nainggolan,Bertolacci,Draxler forse Saponara e se mantiene le aspettative Cristante,entra di diritto nei 5 centrocampi migliori d'europa per qualità e quantità.
> E se ci fosse la voglia di spendere qualche soldo,non lo vedo nemmeno irrealizzabile come detto in 2-3 anni



Se aspetti un paio d'anni il valore di Draxler supera i 30 mln.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

ma infatti,dico di prenderlo subito,oppure "prentarlo" con lo schalke per il prossimo anno,fissando un prezzo di base,e non ditemi che è impossibile perchè queste cose tra le società ci sono sempre state,acquisti che non vengono ufficializzati subito per vari motivi. Il problema è che ci serve anche uno tra nainggolan e strootman secondo me e quelli o li prendi quest'anno o non li prendi più,draxler un altro anno allo schalke lo può fare,ovviamente però devi iniziare e parlare da subito con i tedeschi


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Ma allo Schalke non conviene cederlo quest'anno,tenendolo un altro anno,in quanto sono a conoscenza della crescita del ragazzo che nel 2014 varrà di più.Al contrario se avesse una clausola rescissoria sarebbe diverso.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2013)

C'è da dire che costa sicuramente non meno di 20 mln. Isco del Malaga ha una clausola di 21 mln di euro ed è da un anno che dico che è il giovane più forte del panorama europeo.


----------



## Tobi (14 Marzo 2013)

è veramente fortissimo, un investimento su questo ragazzo andrebbe fatto, abbiamo bisogno di ripartire dai giovani è vero, ma i giovani con un qualcosa in piu costano.
La società comunque ha specificato che il problema del Milan erano gli ingaggi, per i giovani forti si possono pure investire cifre importanti l'importante è che non abbiano ingaggi folli. Vediamo


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Marzo 2013)

Difficilmente lo vedo firmare per il Milan.

Come Strootman, sto Draxler è seguito da le BIG squadre inglesi.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ma che gol ha fatto??

Che fenomeno


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore, che giocatore!!!


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Si sa che è forte... Un 93... Comunque l'Arsenal in estate non è riuscito a prenderlo... Incedibile. E quando verrà ceduto sarà per molti molti denari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore  non a casa hanno chiesto 70 milioni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Noi gli abbiamo dato Huntelaar che è il loro trascinatore, giochiamo la carta di riconoscenza visto che per quanto ha fatto ce lo hanno pagato poco.



sei serio?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Molto forte... la Germania è piena di mezzepunte di valore assoluto...


----------

